# Driving Lessons in Dundalk?



## Northerngirl (3 Jan 2007)

Does anyone know any reputable and reliable schools of motoring in the Dundalk area?


----------



## Guest127 (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Driving Lessons in Dundalk??*

Hi Northerngirl. Does this mean the town has a new resident? there's a few schools of motoring.I will ask around tomorrow and see which ones are recommended.


----------



## Northerngirl (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Driving Lessons in Dundalk??*

HI Cuchulainn,  Yes, as from the end of the month I will officially be a Dundalk resident, as per your advice on moving there! Got a job in the local hospital and viewing a few places at the weekend to rent. 
Have been driving for years on  'L' plate, and would like to do the test in DD and get to know the area, so any reccomendations greatly appreciated.


----------



## sinead01 (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Driving Lessons in Dundalk??*



Northerngirl said:


> Does anyone know any reputable and reliable schools of motoring in the Dundalk area?


 
hi northerngirl - yes theres a woman , her name is ann i can pm her number to you. she was instructor for my friend and he passed his test this week. shes very good.


----------



## Northerngirl (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Driving Lessons in Dundalk??*

Excellent - thanks Sinead.


----------



## Guest127 (5 Jan 2007)

NG.   I am told that Leo Gartland  9335049 is an excellent driving instructor.  theres still a  hospital in dundalk ???  . 
Hse announced last year that they were going to move to a greenfield site in the north east and open a regional hospital. said they would make the announcement in about 3 months. that was during the summer. probably wont announce until election time but I think even the dogs in the street know its just off the MI on the Ardee interchange.
cheers and good luck.


----------



## andrew1977 (11 Jan 2007)

Leo Gartland... excellent intructor

I live in Drogheda, test was in Dundalk, 4 or 5 lessons and spins round Dundalk with him before the test.Passed no problem , had failed once before that.

Recommend him highly... puts you right at ease and tells you honestly of any bad habits you may have.


----------



## Joe1234 (11 Jan 2007)

andrew1977 said:


> I live in Drogheda, test was in Dundalk,



Years ago there was no test centre in Drogheda because there was no roundabout. Is this still the case?


----------



## redchariot (11 Jan 2007)

andrew1977 said:


> Leo Gartland... excellent intructor
> 
> I live in Drogheda, test was in Dundalk, 4 or 5 lessons and spins round Dundalk with him before the test.Passed no problem , had failed once before that.
> 
> Recommend him highly... puts you right at ease and tells you honestly of any bad habits you may have.


 
My sister had driving lessons by an instuctor named Leo in Dundalk (I assume it was the same guy; I mean what are the chances of 2 gus called Leo being driving instructors in one town). She said he was brilliant and would recommend him to anybody


----------



## malk33 (12 Jan 2007)

I passed first time a few weeks ago after driving for years on provisional. Got 3 lessons with Abbey driving school before test and used their car for the test too. Shes really good and knows her stuff and exactly what tester is looking for. Nice little car too, easy to drive, New Suzuki swift. Ill pm you the phone number.


----------



## andrew1977 (12 Jan 2007)

Joe1234 said:


> Years ago there was no test centre in Drogheda because there was no roundabout. Is this still the case?


 

Yes you can now do your driving test in Drogheda, routes taken i am not sure of ,i seen it in the local paper before Xmas showing the first few people who done the test in Drogheda
Cant be too hard to do the test in Drogheda...town is almost at gridlock most times of the day.... the built a motorway to bypass the town and ease congestion..what did the government do then...toll the motorway bypass... town almost as bad as it was before bypas...rant over.


----------



## Guest127 (12 Jan 2007)

agree with you Andrew. as a Dundalkie find that Drogheda is nearly as bad as ever and as for the Donore Road and that junction down at the bus office............if you can drive in Drogheda you can drive anywhere. so you would deserve to pass the test. mind the Ramparts in Dundalk is fast becoming the same as the Donore Road. who gives planning permission for shopping centres etc on what appears to be greenfield sites ( retail park in drogheda and marshes sc in dundalk) when the link roads are not up to the task?


----------



## Kaine (10 Sep 2010)

andrew1977 said:


> Leo Gartland... excellent intructor
> 
> I live in Drogheda, test was in Dundalk, 4 or 5 lessons and spins round Dundalk with him before the test.Passed no problem , had failed once before that.
> 
> Recommend him highly... puts you right at ease and tells you honestly of any bad habits you may have.



I have also used Leo and I have to say he is best in dundalk, he takes his time and goes over things slowly until you get it right, I passed first time as did my sister with Leo. Leos number is 087 2778777


----------

